# Fibonacci Numbers & the Fingerprint of God



## Ol Kev (Aug 2, 2012)

I ran across this on another forum and thought I would share it here

*Fibonacci Numbers & the Fingerprint of God*
 A very intriguing 3:42
[video=youtube;7Uo4Oond1e8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Uo4Oond1e8[/video]


----------



## KSigMason (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanks for the share.  I took a Mathematical Theories class last semester and it was interesting to say the least when we got to Phi and the Golden Ratio as well as the Fibonacci Sequence.


----------



## jonah (May 19, 2013)

Thanks for the clip i enjoyed that very much. Gods fingerprint is within the fibonacci but it is the fibonacci that truly is within Gods fingerprint, the fingerprint of Gods geometric web. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------

